# bakerboard and drywall



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I assume you used 1/2" backerboard?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Funny, I assumed 1/4". If it was, remove it and put up 1/2". The thinner backerboard is for floors where you have continous back support.
Ron


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have found that 1/2 hardibacker is about 1/16"-1/8" thinner than 1/2" drywall. I usually float the seam out with thinset before I tile. If you're going to tile all the way to the ceiling, I would use backerboad for the entire wall.


----------

